# DNC Sees Cindy McCain's Wealth as Fair Game



## Manuel (Jul 18, 2008)

Political Punch



> CNN this week took a look at Cindy McCain's wealth this week, reporting that she "is not only a wife to Senator John McCain, she is also his meal ticket. Her reported 2006 income of more than $6 million exceeded her husband's earnings 16 times over. That money pays for a wealthy lifestyle of high end condos, an Arizona ranch, flying in a corporate jet, and more." The story quoted a writer from the Politico saying that her beer distributorship funded his first congressional campaign and has subsidized his presidential campaign.


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree it's fair game. EVERYTHING that McCain or Obama has ever done, what their spouses have ever done...it's all fair game. Welcome to politics.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 18, 2008)

jsanders said:


> I agree it's fair game. EVERYTHING that McCain or Obama has ever done, what their spouses have ever done...it's all fair game. Welcome to politics.



Agreed.


----------



## Wow (Jul 18, 2008)

You guys need to lay off of Cindy.

She is a minority victim that has been abused by evil white men all of her precious life.

She deserves reparations like all minorities in America.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 18, 2008)

jsanders said:


> I agree it's fair game. EVERYTHING that McCain or Obama has ever done, what their spouses have ever done...it's all fair game. Welcome to politics.



unfortunate or not, that is true and reality.  look how the GOP ripped kerry for his rich wife.  i did not agree with it then, nor now.  but i do see people's point, when you elect someone to office, you not only get them, you get their family.  my counter argument is - well, when you apply for a job, you don't have to do this and in some states i believe it is illegal to inquire of such info.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 18, 2008)

The GOP ripped Kerry for his rich wife because he pretended to be of "the people" when he was just a money-grubbing elitist and had been all his life.

Other than that, who cares what they make? Are they not supposed to make money? Hell, if being poor is the preferred status for presidential candidates, is it too late for me to enter the race? I would win hands down.....


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 18, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> The GOP ripped Kerry for his rich wife because he pretended to be of "the people" when he was just a money-grubbing elitist and had been all his life.
> 
> Other than that, who cares what they make? Are they not supposed to make money? Hell, if being poor is the preferred status for presidential candidates, is it too late for me to enter the race? I would win hands down.....



Go for it--it's not too late--I need someone to vote for anyway--may as well be you. Do you promise to change some stuff and keep some other stuff the same?


----------



## Yurt (Jul 18, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> The GOP ripped Kerry for his rich wife because he pretended to be of "the people" when he was just a money-grubbing elitist and had been all his life.
> 
> Other than that, who cares what they make? Are they not supposed to make money? Hell, if being poor is the preferred status for presidential candidates, is it too late for me to enter the race? I would win hands down.....



so because kerry fell in love with and married a wealthy woman, he can no longer be "for the people?"


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 18, 2008)

No, I'll spend all my time on this message board and allowing things to pile up....


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 18, 2008)

Yurt said:


> so because kerry fell in love with and married a wealthy woman, he can no longer be "for the people?"



Did I say that?
Nope, I didn't.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 18, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Did I say that?
> Nope, I didn't.



did you see the question mark, no you didn't.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 18, 2008)

It's a stupid question. I didn't say anything like that, and it doesn't deserve an answer.


----------



## Yurt (Jul 18, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> The GOP ripped Kerry for his rich wife because he pretended to be of "the people" when he was just a money-grubbing elitist and had been all his life.
> 
> Other than that, who cares what they make? Are they not supposed to make money? Hell, if being poor is the preferred status for presidential candidates, is it too late for me to enter the race? I would win hands down.....



you said the GOP ripped kerry for trying to be of "the people" when all he is is a money grubbing ass who married a rich person.  

my question simply asked whether YOU believe that.


----------



## editec (Jul 18, 2008)

It's tacky when they do it to the Dems, and it's tacky when they do it to McCain.

Of course knowing the sources of income of some political positions is perfectly okay, but once we know that, we don't need to have picture of what it means painted for us.

His wife is worth $100M?

Okay, I can assume for myself that his lifestyle probably reflects that, thank you very much.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2008)

Cindy McCain's father was a convicted felon in business with a mob boss who had a reporter killed in the 1970's. That is where the money came from that Cindy used to finance John McCain's political career.

U.S. Politics - Topics - Cindy McCain's father was all mobbed up.... a two time loser with a stretch in the Big House to his credit


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 18, 2008)

Kirk said:


> Cindy McCain's father was a convicted felon in business with a mob boss who had a reporter killed in the 1970's. That is where the money came from that Cindy used to finance John McCain's political career.
> 
> U.S. Politics - Topics - Cindy McCain's father was all mobbed up.... a two time loser with a stretch in the Big House to his credit



This should matter why? Are to hold everyone to account for the actions of their father? Or better yet their father in law?

what a joke.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2008)

Charles_Main said:


> This should matter why? Are to hold everyone to account for the actions of their father? Or better yet their father in law?
> 
> what a joke.



This matters because Cindy McCain will not release her tax returns from that period. If she used mob money to finance John's campaigns that would matter greatly.

Believe me, if this were Obama's wife, FauxNews and Rush would be bellowing like stuck pigs!


----------



## Yurt (Jul 18, 2008)

editec said:


> It's tacky when they do it to the Dems, and it's tacky when they do it to McCain.
> 
> Of course knowing the sources of income of some political positions is perfectly okay, but once we know that, we don't need to have picture of what it means painted for us.
> 
> ...



reflects what?  and what does that mean?  thank you very much......




Kirk said:


> This matters because Cindy McCain will not release her tax returns from that period. *If *she used mob money to finance John's campaigns that would matter greatly.
> 
> Believe me, if this were Obama's wife, FauxNews and Rush would be bellowing like stuck pigs!



of course you have prove of this....and don't start about the MSM treats candidates....i'm sure obama gets nothing....right


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 18, 2008)

Yurt said:


> you said the GOP ripped kerry for trying to be of "the people" when all he is is a money grubbing ass who married a rich person.
> 
> my question simply asked whether YOU believe that.



No, that wasn't your question.
And "of the people" and "for the people" are two different things, dearie.
Kerry was disengenuous. That's why he got ripped. He tried to hide the fact that he's an elitist, and he got slammed for it.

McCain's never hid his wife in the closet.


----------



## jillian (Jul 18, 2008)

I kind of think it's silly. But I will say I don't recall anyone on teh right holding back from going after Theresa Heinz Kerry.

Oh right...it's that rightwingnut double standard.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jul 20, 2008)

Cindy McCain wealth should not be a factor in the Political campaign for the Office of the 
President of the United States, it is a non issue,and has no relevance to the issues
that the candidates for the President need to address.The media and many of you posters
should stick to the issues that America needs to adress,the deficeit, The American economy, the  Global Terrorists agenda to destroy America, unemployment,the corporate
offshoring of America Jobs, affordable housing, the mortgage crisis.And the decline of the American Dollar.And potential  Future enemies of America for the 21st century.

It is absurd to focus on non issues, that do not, and can not effect Americans personally, or America's status throughout the rest of the world.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 20, 2008)

Shit, I'd take Cindy _broke-ass_.  She's a sexy woman, if nothing else.  It'll be the absolute only positive I see out of a McCain presidency.  Getting to see her on a daily basis.  

I hope the MSM sexes her up REEEAAALLLL good for the public.  That's what the media does these days now, right?  Turn it into sex?  I want as much cleavage as possible from Cindy, from here on out.  Maybe I'll even vote for Mac.


----------



## CharlestonChad (Jul 21, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> McCain's never hid his wife in the closet.



or at least not the 2nd one...


----------



## CharlestonChad (Jul 21, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Shit, I'd take Cindy _broke-ass_.  She's a sexy woman, if nothing else.  It'll be the absolute only positive I see out of a McCain presidency.  Getting to see her on a daily basis.









I don't think she's very attractive, imo. Maybe a decade ago, but she doesn't register as a milf in my book.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 21, 2008)

CharlestonChad said:


> I don't think she's very attractive, imo. Maybe a decade ago, but she doesn't register as a milf in my book.



ROFMLAO at that. I have to agree she kinda looks scary actually.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 21, 2008)

CharlestonChad said:


> I don't think she's very attractive, imo. Maybe a decade ago, but she doesn't register as a milf in my book.




ROFMLAO at that. I have to agree she kinda looks scary actually.


----------



## CharlestonChad (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe a better angle?


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 21, 2008)

CharlestonChad said:


> Maybe a better angle?



Oh man I paid 11 bucks for that stake and you just made me wear it. Damn you!!!


----------



## Wow (Jul 21, 2008)

jillian said:


> I kind of think it's silly. But I will say I don't recall anyone on teh right holding back from going after Theresa Heinz Kerry.
> 
> Oh right...it's that rightwingnut double standard.


I do not recall anyone attacking Gore nor Kerry for living on their Daddy's trust fund?


----------



## CharlestonChad (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow said:


> I do not recall anyone attacking Gore nor Kerry for living on their Daddy's trust fund?



Crack=Bad

Kerry got hosed for being an elitist schmuck with a loaded wife. McCain happens to have a loaded wife that he acquired after dumping his crippled wife...


----------



## Wow (Jul 21, 2008)

CharlestonChad said:


> Crack=Bad
> 
> Kerry got hosed for being an elitist schmuck with a loaded wife. McCain happens to have a loaded wife that he acquired after dumping his crippled wife...


McCain is worth over $40 Million and he is not living on Daddy's trust fund.
Cindy McCain does not fund the legal defense of terrorists and dictators, like Teresa Heinz. 

I see no comparison.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow said:


> McCain is worth over $40 Million and he is not living on Daddy's trust fund.
> Cindy McCain does not fund the legal defense of terrorists and dictators, like Teresa Heinz.
> 
> I see no comparison.



McCain collects social security for being 100% disabled, yet he hiked the grand canyon and works for a living.  Not to mention his wife is a millionaire ten times over.

So when you bitch about a mom buying groceries with welfare because she happens to have a cell phone, remember that John McCain is a millionaire and still collects tax payers money. 

And I don't begrudge a POW who was tortured, but I do begrudge a Senator who votes against vets 80% of the time and yet he got himself got taken care of when he came back from war.  

Hypocrite.  

Seriously.  Does he really need the $56K?  He's a millionaire and a US Senator!!!  

And his wife lobbies against MADD.  What kind of scum are these people?  

And who is the elitist?  Obama, came from a single parent, self made man, or McCain who married money and never worked in the private sector a day in his life?


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> McCain collects social security for being 100% disabled, yet he hiked the grand canyon and works for a living.  Not to mention his wife is a millionaire ten times over.
> 
> So when you bitch about a mom buying groceries with welfare because she happens to have a cell phone, remember that John McCain is a millionaire and still collects tax payers money.
> 
> ...



Social security insurance that he paid for, is his to receive and do with it, as he pleases...you do not know what he gives to the charities of his choice or whether he donates his SS amount to them...

and I AM NOT a McCaqin follower/supporter....

But the collecting an SS check for him paying (and over paying) his SS insurance premium/SS taxes for 45 years is not something he should be gone after for....imho.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2008)

Care4all said:


> Social security insurance that he paid for, is his to receive and do with it, as he pleases...you do not know what he gives to the charities of his choice or whether he donates his SS amount to them...
> 
> and I AM NOT a McCaqin follower/supporter....
> 
> But the collecting an SS check for him paying (and over paying) his SS insurance premium/SS taxes for 45 years is not something he should be gone after for....imho.



I agree, he paid it he gets it. It is kind of hypocritical to rail against it, if he is, or to see many posters rail against government programs while taking the money, though.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2008)

i never viewed Kerry as an Elitist, I viewed him as a good Senator....when i lived there we had 3 different problems of which i asked his help on....2 were disabled veteran record messup/benefit issues on my husband's part and one was for identity theft that the credit card company and my local police were ignoring and doing NOTHING about....

His staff was proficient and solved all three problems for me, expeditiously.

i do not view MCCain as an elitist either...he has never given me the impression that he was an elitist, regardless of his money or his own upbringing or his wife's money.

care


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Care4all said:


> Social security insurance that he paid for, is his to receive and do with it, as he pleases...you do not know what he gives to the charities of his choice or whether he donates his SS amount to them...
> 
> and I AM NOT a McCaqin follower/supporter....
> 
> But the collecting an SS check for him paying (and over paying) his SS insurance premium/SS taxes for 45 years is not something he should be gone after for....imho.



He has been collecting for years because of his "disability".  He started collecting when he got out of the POW camp.  100% disability is supposed to be for people who can't work.  He works.  Makes me wonder if because his dad was an admiral, maybe that is why he got 100% disability rating.  It also makes me wonder why he votes against vets when he got such a high rating.  

Kids are coming back with worse injuries and the VA are fighting them on their ratings so they don't have to pay them.  Look into what's going on with injured vets before you speak.  I don't begrudge a POW for collecting.  I begrudge a vet that's collecting who consistantly votes against vets.

The military/government treats our vets like crap because they don't need them anymore.  McCain is responsible.  Don't try to make this about something it is not.  It's about McCain's hypocracy.  

He also gets incredible health insurance through the Senate.  While our health care gets worse and the cost goes up, he has the health care we all deserve.  Why is it ok for them to have it but not us?  Look into the health care these politicians give themselves and tell me it doesn't stink that they continue to let "free markets" screw us.

This is one reason health care should be socialized.  The big business opportunity today, because of all the baby boomers, is to buy retirement homes.  It sometimes costs around $7K a month.  But that's not enough.  So what do business' do to maximize profits?  They pay their employees crap and they skimp on the services they provide the seniors.  So it is the seniors that are getting screwed.  And we will all be seniors one day.  I heard a guy talking about this last week on Air America radio.  These assisted living places treat our seniors like an expense.  They need them to do business but will only provide minimum care because anything more will cost a few bucks more, and to a Corporation, that is unacceptable.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I agree, he paid it he gets it. It is kind of hypocritical to rail against it, if he is, or to see many posters rail against government programs while taking the money, though.



When did he start collecting for his 100% disability?  When he was released from the POW camp.  He hadn't ever worked a day in his life.

And again, it isn't about McCain the POW.  It's about McCain, the senator that votes against veterans.  

You guys refuse to get it.  

And you called me the hypocrite.  Talk about projecting.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Care4all said:


> i never viewed Kerry as an Elitist, I viewed him as a good Senator....when i lived there we had 3 different problems of which i asked his help on....2 were disabled veteran record messup/benefit issues on my husband's part and one was for identity theft that the credit card company and my local police were ignoring and doing NOTHING about....
> 
> His staff was proficient and solved all three problems for me, expeditiously.
> 
> ...




I never viewed anyone in politics as an elitest.  That term was brought up by the GOP (rove) to attack Kerry because of his wife, and now is being used on Obama.

Who are you voting for?  Because you seem to be defending the GOP's side of these arguments.  Just wondering.  Either you are a GOP or you are one of the nice liberals who doesn't want to win if it means sinking to their level.  

I'm just saying, if Obama is an elitist, then McCain is more.  

I'm not going to sit around and take it like we did when they did this to Kerry.

Bush isn't an elitist?  HA!!!!  McCain finished at the bottom of his class and got to be a fighter pilot?  Bush dodged the draft!!!  

So if they agree to stop using the word, so will I.  LOL.


----------



## editec (Jul 21, 2008)

Charles_Main said:


> ROFMLAO at that. I have to agree she kinda looks scary actually.


 
I think she's pretty damned attractive for a woman of her age.

_Great_ eyes.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> When did he start collecting for his 100% disability?  When he was released from the POW camp.  He hadn't ever worked a day in his life.
> 
> And again, it isn't about McCain the POW.  It's about McCain, the senator that votes against veterans.
> 
> ...



I've not called you a hypocrite.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2008)

Bobo, do you have a link that shows he's collected disability all along from social security? I've read that he's collected regular social security since he turned 65.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 21, 2008)

editec said:


> I think she's pretty damned attractive for a woman of her age.
> 
> _Great_ eyes.



she does have pretty eyes.  too old for my taste but, hey, Im sure mccain enjoys it.  I hope I have a tasty blond around when im his age.


I dont care about her wealth any more than I did Kerrys wife.  Im reminded of the SNL skit regarding Clinton's wealth.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 21, 2008)

And, as far as the disability..  It's not like that check is making or breaking him.  I'd give it to him based on his 5 years as a POW alone.  I bet he gives more money away each year than he collects from disability.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 21, 2008)

John McCain Discloses Data on His Charity&#160;Giving - Philanthropy.com

In 2007, the foundation provided a total of $78,250 to charities, including $25,000 to Operation Smile, which repairs facial abnormalities in children and young people, and $25,000 to the Halo Trust, which removes debris left behind after wars, especially land mines.

In 2006, recipients of the foundation&#8217;s $187,639 in total gifts included Brophy College Preparatory school, in Phoenix, $50,500; and Christ Lutheran School, in Phoenix, $42,639.

Mr. McCain&#8217;s campaign said he donates his royalties from his books to charities and that &#8220;this sum has totaled over $1,800,000 since 1998 when he signed his first book deal.&#8221; The campaign said his book income added up to $256,898 for 2006 and 2007.

The senator&#8217;s campaign also said that Mr. McCain has donated to charity a total of $450,000 since 1991&#8212; money he received from increases in his Senate salary &#8212; &#8220;because he opposed the Congressional pay increase at that time and pledged not to accept the pay raises.&#8221;


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Bobo, do you have a link that shows he's collected disability all along from social security? I've read that he's collected regular social security since he turned 65.



John McCain: On 100% Navy disability pension but fit enough for White House? | Top of the Ticket | Los Angeles Times

He got the 100% disability rating when he was released from the Hanoi Hilton, no?  

"Tortured for his country," McCain senior advisor Mark Salter said tonight. "That is how he acquired his disability." 

The McCains' net worth is over $150 million, but he's still accepting $58,000 a year from the US taxpayers, and has done for nearly 30 years?

If he collected at 65, that would make him 95?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2008)

Naval disability. I thought you meant disability from SS.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Bobo, do you have a link that shows he's collected disability all along from social security? I've read that he's collected regular social security since he turned 65.



but i was wrong about him collecting ever since he got released, because he might have been 25 at the time?  and the article i posted said he has collected for 30 years.  That would make him 55.  

LOL.  

No, you didn't call me a hypocrite, but someone before or after you did and you were sort of on their side.

Again and again, I am not against vets getting 100% disability.  I'm against McCain voting against vets.  And when today the government tries to give these kids really low ratings so they don't have to pay, and McCain got 100% because his dad was an admiral.  McCain is an elitist if you ask me.  He had powerful connections that got him into school, into fighter pilot school when his grades were poor, divorced his first wife when ross perot was paying his first wifes doctor bills, he was womanizing until he met Cindy, a multi millionaire that could bankroll him.  If he and Bush aren't elitists, I don't know who is.

Just because they can talk to common folk, doesn't mean they aren't elitists.

And just because Obama speaks intelligently and went to Harvard, doesn't make him an elitist.  

I hate this conversation.

LOL.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I agree, he paid it he gets it. It is kind of hypocritical to rail against it, if he is, or to see many posters rail against government programs while taking the money, though.



Here is where you called me hypocritical, but thats probably because you thought I was complaining because he gets it.  I was not.  I was complaining because he votes against other vets so they don't get it.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Here is where you called me hypocritical, but thats probably because you thought I was complaining because he gets it.  I was not.  I was complaining because he votes against other vets so they don't get it.



I see where we went wrong. I wasn't talking about you. I was talking about posters like RGS and AllieBooHoo.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, and the he I was talking about was McCain.

I should have written, _I agree, he paid it he gets it. It is kind of hypocritical for McCain to rail against it, if he is, or to see many posters rail against government programs while taking the money, though._


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> but i was wrong about him collecting ever since he got released, because he might have been 25 at the time?  and the article i posted said he has collected for 30 years.  That would make him 55.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> ...



i hope you didn't think I called you a hypocrite????  I was just expressing my opinion....   (plus on another board i participate on had a thread this morning on mccain's taking SS payments and fellow dems were bashing him for such....... so honestly, i may have carried my view of that thread over in to your statement in this thread unintentionally)

mccain's disability would not be social security, it would be a Disabled Veteran's benefit....not related to SS....fyi

care


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Care4all said:


> i hope you didn't think I called you a hypocrite????  I was just expressing my opinion....   (plus on another board i participate on had a thread this morning on mccain's taking SS payments and fellow dems were bashing him for such....... so honestly, i may have carried my view of that thread over in to your statement in this thread unintentionally)
> 
> mccain's disability would not be social security, it would be a Disabled Veteran's benefit....not related to SS....fyi
> 
> care



THANKS.  AND I THINK PEOPLE MISUNDERSTAND THE POINT I'M TRYING TO MAKE TOO.  IT'S MCCAIN'S VOTES THAT PISS ME OFF WHEN HE IS GETTING THE RED CARPET ROLLED OUT FOR HIMSELF.  JERK.  lol

tHANKS cARE4ALL.  I also care for others besides myself.


----------



## Wow (Jul 21, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> When did he start collecting for his 100% disability?  When he was released from the POW camp.  He hadn't ever worked a day in his life.
> 
> And again, it isn't about McCain the POW.  It's about McCain, the senator that votes against veterans.
> 
> ...


McCain did not vote against Veterans.
McCain voted against Democrats trying to use the Veterans to screw the American people.
Democrats use the Vets to steal! Can't get much lower than that!

Why did Diane Feinstein steal money for her Husband from wounded war Vets?


----------



## Jeepers (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow said:


> McCain did not vote against Veterans.
> McCain voted against Democrats trying to use the Veterans to screw the American people.
> Democrats use the Vets to steal! Can't get much lower than that!
> 
> Why did Diane Feinstein steal money for her Husband from wounded war Vets?


You constantly have Zero to add to any discussion on this site...


----------



## Wow (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeepers said:


> You constantly have Zero to add to any discussion on this site...


Diane Feinstein stole money from wounded war Vets laying in a bed with their arms and legs missing. Some of them suffering from stress and wanting to commit suicide. Democrats are terrorists! 

News & Culture in CA | Dianne Feinstein resigns
Senator exits MILCON following Metro exposé, vet-care scandal

By Peter Byrne

SEN. Dianne Feinstein has resigned from the Military Construction Appropriations subcommittee. As previously and extensively reviewed in these pages, Feinstein was chairperson and ranking member of MILCON for six years, during which time she had a conflict of interest due to her husband Richard C. Blum's ownership of two major defense contractors, who were awarded billions of dollars for military construction projects approved by Feinstein. 

As MILCON leader, Feinstein relished the details of military construction, even micromanaging one project at the level of its sewer design. She regularly took junkets to military bases around the world to inspect construction projects, some of which were contracted to her husband's companies, Perini Corp. and URS Corp. 

Perhaps she resigned from MILCON because she could not take the heat generated by Metro's expose of her ethics (which was partially funded by the Investigative Fund of the Nation Institute). Or was her work on the subcommittee finished because Blum divested ownership of his military construction and advanced weapons manufacturing firms in late 2005? 

The MILCON subcommittee is not only in charge of supervising military construction, it also oversees "quality of life" issues for veterans, which includes building housing for military families and operating hospitals and clinics for wounded soldiers. Perhaps Feinstein is trying to disassociate herself from MILCON's incredible failure to provide decent medical care for wounded soldiers. 

Two years ago, before the Washington Post became belatedly involved, the online magazine Salon.com exposed the horrors of deficient medical care for Iraq war veterans. While leading MILCON, Feinstein had ample warning of the medical-care meltdown. But she was not proactive on veteran's affairs. 

Feinstein abandoned MILCON as her ethical problems were surfacing in the media, and as it was becoming clear that her subcommittee left grievously wounded veterans to rot while her family was profiting from the occupations of Iraq and Afghanistan. It turns out that Blum also holds large investments in companies that were selling medical equipment and supplies and real estate leasesoften without the benefit of competitive biddingto the Department of Veterans Affairs, even as the system of medical care for veterans collapsed on his wife's watch. 

As of December 2006, according to SEC filings and Welcome to FedSpending.org, three corporations in which Blum's financial entities own a total of $1 billion in stock won considerable favor from the budgets of the Department of Defense and the Department of Veterans Affairs: 


Boston Scientific Corporation: $17.8 million for medical equipment and supplies; 85 percent of contracts awarded without benefit of competition. 


Kinetic Concepts Inc.: $12 million, medical equipment and supplies; 28 percent noncompetitively awarded. 


CB Richard Ellis: The Blum-controlled international real estate firm holds congressionally funded contracts to lease office space to the Department of Veterans Affairs. It also is involved in redeveloping military bases turned over to the private sector. 

You would think that, considering all the money Feinstein's family has pocketed by waging global warfare while ignoring the plight of wounded American soldiers, she would show a smidgeon of shame and resign from the entire Senate, not just a subcommittee. Conversely, you'd think she might stick around MILCON to try and fix the medical-care disaster she helped to engineer for the vets who were suckered into fighting her and Bush's panoply of unjust wars.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow said:


> McCain did not vote against Veterans.
> McCain voted against Democrats trying to use the Veterans to screw the American people.
> Democrats use the Vets to steal! Can't get much lower than that!
> 
> Why did Diane Feinstein steal money for her Husband from wounded war Vets?



Don't know and don't care.  She's not running for president of the free world.

And yes, McCain votes against vet's 80% and Obama votes for them 80% of the time.  This INCLUDES 2000-2006 when the GOP was deciding what bills were and were not voted on.  He is a liar, and you are not being honest.  

Or are the veterain groups dumber than you when it comes to veteran affairs?  You do claim that soldiers are bright, right?  Ok, so then they give Obama a B+ and McCain a D.  So are you now saying soldiers and veterans are dumb?  Because they take EVERYTHING into account before rating these guys.  

Sorry, you can't have it both ways, like your sexual orientation.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeepers said:


> You constantly have Zero to add to any discussion on this site...



I have a friend at work who replies like WOW.  He admits he is just playing devils advocate and when I nail him on an issue, he always falls back on stuff like what WOW says.  Stupidity.  LOL.  Wow is right.


----------



## Jeepers (Jul 21, 2008)

WoW.. You do realize that your quote is a hit piece that even The Nation would not run... Byrne tried to pedal that piece to everyone under the sun then found the metro.. Byrne also insists the Feinstein resigned because of his investigative work even though she had resigned prior to any work being published... Media Matters - McClatchy article recycled weekly&#39;s claims against Feinstein without noting inaccuracy in report

Once again you show that you have nothing to add to either this site or the world in general....


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow said:


> I do not recall anyone attacking Gore nor Kerry for living on their Daddy's trust fund?



Wow you must have been asleep through the 2000 and 2004 elections then.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow said:


> Diane Feinstein stole money from wounded war Vets laying in a bed with their arms and legs missing. Some of them suffering from stress and wanting to commit suicide. Democrats are terrorists!
> 
> News & Culture in CA | Dianne Feinstein resigns
> Senator exits MILCON following Metro exposé, vet-care scandal
> ...




Who do you find more bangable.  Cindy or Michelle?

My vote is Michelle, but Cindy is definately a cougar.


----------



## Jeepers (Jul 21, 2008)

Charles_Main said:


> Wow you must have been asleep through the 2000 and 2004 elections then.


Crap.. I cant rep ya again...


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2008)

Jeepers said:


> Crap.. I cant rep ya again...



What does this mean?

But if you really said you don't remember anyone giving Kerry or Gore a hard time over who their fathers were, that's laughable.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 21, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> But if you really said you don't remember anyone giving Kerry or Gore a hard time over who their fathers were, that's laughable.



rep, stands for reputation points....in the upper right corner of a post you like or don't like, you can click the SCALES on the right and give a positive or negative comment or REP points to the person....

we are limited on giving out rep points, thus jeepers was not able to give a pos rep, because he had recently given a pos rep to this person....you need to dish out positive reps to 7 other people before you can rep the same person again, or something like that.....


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 23, 2008)

Care4all said:


> rep, stands for reputation points....in the upper right corner of a post you like or don't like, you can click the SCALES on the right and give a positive or negative comment or REP points to the person....
> 
> we are limited on giving out rep points, thus jeepers was not able to give a pos rep, because he had recently given a pos rep to this person....you need to dish out positive reps to 7 other people before you can rep the same person again, or something like that.....



Found this on Huffington Post:  

Over the past five years, there have been more than 260 threats of a legislative filibuster in the Senate. But the numbers suggest that with Democrats now in power, such tactics are dramatically on the rise. Sixty-four times this year legislation has come before the Senate requiring 60 votes or more to pass - almost twice as many as all of last year, when the balance of power was switched, and nearly three times as much as 2005.

With more than three months left to go in the current Congress, the U.S. Senate has already seen 45 cloture motions -- measures introduced by a senator requiring a 3/5 majority to end debate. Twenty-three of these motions have been rejected. In addition, there have been 19 votes in which the Senate has voluntarily agreed to work along a three-fifths threshold, thereby avoiding the cumbersome process of invoking cloture (which requires a 30-hour waiting period). In 2006, such a procedural move occurred just twice.

Combined, these methods of forcing super-majority votes have made the current Congress a paradigm of political gridlock. Among the legislation that has succumbed to natural and pseudo-filibustering are amendments to advance stem cell research, a bill that would have reduced the cost of attending college, multiple pieces of legislation designed to facilitate a drawdown of troops from Iraq, and a provision that would have allowed the Department of Health and Human Services to negotiate drug prices with drug companies.

"This is part of a longer trend, whereby 60 votes are now required for anything significant," Stuart Rothenberg, editor of the Rothenberg Political Report, said to the Huffington Post. "It used to be that requiring 60 votes, members had to bring in cots and have a real filibuster. Now the minority simply says no, we're not going let you bring that up. It's the way the process has changed on the Hill."

On the whole, the GOP has proven successful in using procedural tactics to drastically slow down Democratic priorities. As speaker of the Montana Legislature, Senator John Tester, D-MT, saw more than 1,000 bills in a three-month period. In Washington, the number of bills sent by Congress to the President so far this year has numbered 89.


----------

